# Why?!



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 14, 2009)

So I've made something like 16 threads now. 5 have been closed due to no more than a few specific unruly posters.

Why are my threads being closed? Shouldn't their posts be removed/modified so the thread(s) can continue?

You moderators don't make any damn sense. 

Why do you, the moderators, allow people to ruin threads like this?

I see threads getting closed from basically the same few people posting off-topic nonsensical bullshit. I don't understand. Why do you continue to do this?

Also, people post threads clearly against the rules(like: SELL ME WEED PLZ! PM ME!). The threads are closed and left intact. Letting anyone come along and PM the OP...... Why?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

you prolly abused something


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> So I've made something like 16 threads now. 5 have been closed due to no more than a few specific unruly posters.
> 
> Why are my threads being closed? Shouldn't their posts be removed/modified so the thread(s) can continue?
> 
> ...


 
for the most part we have great mods chiceh and fdd are the shit same with a few others


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

i love our mods


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> i love our mods


 
i do to except for reaper. he used to be cool


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

never seen him


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> never seen him


 
stay off chat you dont wanna meet him.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

never used it....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

i got banned from there but its all good. atleast the mods on forums dont abuse there powers.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

exactly
we have the hippies!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

hippies fdd is a thug didnt you see him break dance to n.w.a.?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hippies fdd is a thug didnt you see him break dance to n.w.a.?


 lol nope but i mean potroast

srry about callin u an asshole teatree
yo destroyed taint in a couple posts


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

potroast gave me an infraction before but i hold no ill will twords the man


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

he gave me 2!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

hahahahaha yeah i remeber


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow. That proved itself rather quickly. Great examples of two people who post way off topic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> So I've made something like 16 threads now. 5 have been closed due to no more than a few specific unruly posters.
> 
> Why are my threads being closed? Shouldn't their posts be removed/modified so the thread(s) can continue?
> 
> ...





TeaTreeOil said:


> Wow. That proved itself rather quickly. Great examples of two people who post way off topic.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


 
lol tain is my guy he be owning motha fukkers on here


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

haha get em taint,
mad dog em'


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

Wtf.......


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Aug 18, 2009)

I see, so the fried fellow, baked baby, and the ass hat speak for RIU's support.

Good to know.


----------

